# HELP! swollen mouth.



## love hedgehog (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello. My hedgehog is 4 years old. Her name is Thong Gu.
A month ago, the lower left mouth was swollen. 
A month ago I went to the hospital, received the medicine.
I was worried.

A few days ago, her was swollen from the mouth and started a little bleeding.
She isn't playing. Eating a little bit.
I think the tumor is suspected.
Seems to be a need to remove a tumor.

My hedgehog is a lot of age.
but when it do the surgery or anesthesia. if goes wrong or dead..?
I love my hedgehog. What can I do for her?
please HELP me..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. I don't have any experience with mouth tumors, but from what I've read on here from others, they tend to grow very fast, they often return, and it's very hard to get all of the tumor in surgery. :? It's up to you, but surgery may be very hard on her and might not really fix the problem. Hopefully Nancy or Kalandra will come by soon to offer their advice & opinions. They both have more experience dealing with different cancers with hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Oral tumours are horrible and usually fast growing. Depending on the type of tumour and the size, sometimes surgery will give some extra time, but often by the time the tumour is discovered it is already too large. First thing is to make certain it's not an abscessed tooth. 

I've had many with oral tumours and only did surgery twice. The first one I regretted and I think all the surgery did was make it grow that much faster. The second one, her tumour was hanging off her jaw by a thin cord and it was a simple surgery and she survived 9 months before it showed up in another spot. Kalandra has more experience with oral tumours and surgery than I do.


----------

